# 2003 B544 classic front bumper removal



## DocHoliday (Jul 18, 2008)

Any tips on how to do this - I can't see any obvious fixings? I hope it's not riveted on!

I found an old thread with instructions but that was a 1994 van and the bumper looks very different.


----------



## apxc15 (Dec 1, 2007)

If there is a rubber bead running around the bumper where it meets the body work, you will find the fixing screws under that.

Over the years it gets quite brittle and not easy to lift, but that's where the screws are.

And of course on the inside of the engine bay.


Pete 8)


----------



## Markt500 (Mar 23, 2010)

Doc

I replaced my front bumper this year, its easy, but its a 2 man job if you want to avoid scratches.

You need to remove a couple of the screws from the front wheel arch covers-lift up the rubber trim around the edge of the arch (as Pete said) and there will be a couple of screws in there.

Disconnect the indicator and fog light wires.

There may be some screws in the end of the bumper-in the wheel arch.

There will also be a couple of screws within the engine bay, as the bumper sits on two lips on the front corners.

There should be two brackets on the underside at the bottom

If you can wait until the weekend, I'll post some guide pictures for you

Mark


----------



## DocHoliday (Jul 18, 2008)

Mark, don't worry about the pictures because I think I have a slightly different design. Is yours a Classic?

I found the two stays on the bottom, but I can't find any screws in the engine bay - the top of the bumper just seems to sit on some ledges.

The ends of the bumper are pop-riveted to the wheel arch covers. There's no rubber around the covers, though I can see where they are screwed on (little holes in the underside of the arch). 

I think I'll just drill out the rivets since I have to separate the arch covers from the bumper anyway.


----------



## DocHoliday (Jul 18, 2008)

I got it off. There are no screws under the bonnet, but one each side right at the end of the upper bumper section pointing upwards and accessed by reaching up between the bumper and arch liner - a bit awkward. As I expected it was necessary to drill out the pop-rivets to separate the bumper from the arch covers.

When I took off the stays the 10mm bolts attaching them to the cross-member were totally rusted in and have sheared off. They bolt into nuts which appear to be welded to the bottom of the cross-member. Any suggestions on how to re-attach the stays? Ideally I would chisel the nuts off and weld new ones but I don't have the kit.


----------



## Markt500 (Mar 23, 2010)

Doc

Mine isn't a classic, but the bumper I replaced had some previous light damage so it my have had a few extra fixings!

Cant help you with the fixings, unless your in Surrey and want to pop over!


----------



## DocHoliday (Jul 18, 2008)

I think I'll try 6mm coach screws for the stays (like self-tapping screws but with a hex head).


----------



## Gary1944 (Feb 21, 2009)

When I took off the stays the 10mm bolts attaching them to the cross-member were totally rusted in and have sheared off. They bolt into nuts which appear to be welded to the bottom of the cross-member. Any suggestions on how to re-attach the stays? Ideally I would chisel the nuts off and weld new ones but I don't have the kit.[/quote]

You could try " easy outs" but these only work some of the time in my experience. What I would try is drilling out the centre of the bolt and slowly chisel away the remainder. Failing that if you can get to the back of the captive nut to re-fasten the bolts then just drill the thing out and put a new bolt straight through.

Gary.


----------



## DocHoliday (Jul 18, 2008)

Hi Gary, I don't think EZ outs would have done the job - the stud was seriously rusted in.

I went for drilling a couple of holes in the closed rectangular-section member, and fairly meaty 8mm self-tappers with a 13mm hex head. The old bolts weren't in the way so I just left them.


----------



## Gary1944 (Feb 21, 2009)

The easiest way is always the best. Glad you got it sorted, sometimes its the little things that take the time.

Gary.


----------

